# Sherlock's Dictionary on M$... Easter Egg?



## hulkaros (Oct 19, 2003)

Open Sherlock...
Select the Dictionary...
Type "microsoft"...
Wait...
Read at the right part of the Sherlock window!





I don't know if someone posted this before but anyway, enjoy!


----------



## Arden (Oct 19, 2003)

I can't do this!  Screenshot please?


----------



## adambyte (Oct 19, 2003)

heheheh! Apparently these definitions are from http://www.dictionary.com . You can go there and get the same definition. So, as much as we would like to believe this is an Apple easter egg, this is really just the people at dictionary.com having a sense of humor. Sherlock just happens to be the conduit.

Funny, though.


----------



## Arden (Oct 19, 2003)

I can't do this!  Screenshot please?


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *I can't do this!  Screenshot please? *



Enjoy!


----------



## adambyte (Oct 19, 2003)

or, just click here: http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=microsoft


----------



## Arden (Oct 19, 2003)

LOL, I love it! ::ha:: ::ha:: 

Ironic how the former Evil Empire now makes the G5 chips, isn't it?


----------



## JetwingX (Oct 19, 2003)

microsoft

The new Evil Empire (the old one was IBM). Thebasic complaints are, as formerly with IBM, that (a) their systemdesigns are horrible botches, (b) we can't get source to fix them,and (c) they throw their weight around a lot. See also HalloweenDocuments.


----------



## Trip (Oct 19, 2003)

That's so cool! lol, dictionary.com has just made it to my bookmarks for that reason alone.


----------



## The Memory Hole (Oct 20, 2003)

lol


----------



## UNIX X11 (Oct 20, 2003)

type "Bill Gats"
And "Stephen Jobs"
lmao


----------



## Cat (Oct 20, 2003)

Those references are all from the Jargon File IIRC.


----------



## Reality (Oct 20, 2003)

Oh-ho! That's so cool!


----------



## Arden (Oct 20, 2003)

Actually, they are from the The Free On-line Dictionary of Computing.


----------



## Cat (Oct 21, 2003)

Arden, look at the acknowledgements:


> The on-line hacker {Jargon File} v3.0.0, 1993-07-27


----------



## Sano (Oct 21, 2003)

lol, cool


----------

